# Bundling Question



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm new here and will be finishing up my basement theater/media room in the next few months. I am planning out all of my wiring needs and I had a question regarding the running and bundling of the wire. Are there any concerns I should have about running my wires together down the same paths? The wire bundles would include speaker wires, HDMI, Component, RCA, and an S-Video line. Does that make sense?

Thanks for the help.

Oh, and electric lines will obviously be run separate and at a safe distance from audio/video cabling..


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I usually try to keep speaker wires separate from signal wires, but other than that, no issues with what you have there.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I'll follow your advice, but I'm a curious guy so I'll ask. What is the concern with having the speaker wire near the signal wiring? Interference? Is there a standard distance I should try to maintain between the speaker and signal wiring?

Thanks for humoring my curiosity.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Speaker wire is higher voltage and current (and in many ways is more like a power cable). It can induce voltage in signal wires and taint the signal. However, I ran my rear speakers in the same conduit as my TV signal and a data signal and there was no problem. 

6" or 1' of separation would be plenty. If you are using conduit, just use one for speakers and one for signals and you'll be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the signal wires are well shielded speaker wires should create no problem. Power lines need to be trearted according to code, which usually requires some separation from other lines.


----------

